# Kusudama flower ball



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have made these flower balls for centre pieces at a lunch for 120 people. 14 tables will have one each on them. Just have to tie ribbon on stems then they are finished. It sure was a lot of folding and glueing. Now to think about the food!!


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Speechless with admiration, both at your skill and your perseverance.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful, so much effort has resulted in an astounding creation!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thankyou. I nearly gave up after the first 3 were done and I realised how long they were going to take. The last ones I made are not as flash as the first ones. There are 12 flowers in each ball and 5 petals in each flower. Never again!!!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

They are just fantastic brilliant wow so clever well done&#128515;&#128522;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant. So pretty.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thankyou. I nearly gave up after the first 3 were done and I realised how long they were going to take. The last ones I made are not as flash as the first ones. There are 12 flowers in each ball and 5 petals in each flower. Never again!!!


I would have given up after one!! Pity you didn't have someone to help, I can see how much work went into making them, it's always more fun working with a friend!! Am sure there will be fights at the tables over who gets to take one home!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Abcdef said:


> I would have given up after one!! Pity you didn't have someone to help, I can see how much work went into making them, it's always more fun working with a friend!! Am sure there will be fights at the tables over who gets to take one home!!


Will not be happy if they pinch them and take home. Different matter if they ask. Have had them take the centre piece home other years and this is a church group!!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

No, I hope they don't pinch them! Maybe there will be some deserving person at each table you would like to donate it to. I would find it hard to sit and stare at it on the table and not wish it was mine Hope all goes well at the function and am sure you are going to get lots of compliments.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are beautiful.Definitely worth your time and effort.They really make a beautiful display,and I have never seenthese before. :-D


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

PURRRR~DEEEEE


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful. I bought a kit at a craft fair, I hope mine turn out as good as yours.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are beautiful


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

What great idea for wedding table centres. Well done,I'm impressed ! Is it your own design ?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> What great idea for wedding table centres. Well done,I'm impressed ! Is it your own design ?


Not really. Hardly ever have an original design. They are all over the net. I am very good at copying others!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Such talent! I'm sure they'll be a big hit with all the guests.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Not really. Hardly ever have an original design. They are all over the net. I am very good at copying others!


Just found instructions and now understand your achievement having just made one petal !! Again ..well done!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fabulous. I've watched these being made and appreciated how much time it takes to make these amazing flowers. 

Well done for persevering, they're beautiful and certainly worth the effort you put in.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Will not be happy if they pinch them and take home. Different matter if they ask. Have had them take the centre piece home other years and this is a church group!!


Perhaps you should put a "$50 to church funds" price tag at the bottom of each stem, then see if their consciences are troubled enough to stop them stealing them.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> Perhaps you should put a "$50 to church funds" price tag at the bottom of each stem, then see if their consciences are troubled enough to stop them stealing them.


Great suggestion. We could auction them too. Some people just don't realise how long some of these things take to make.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Will not be happy if they pinch them and take home. Different matter if they ask. Have had them take the centre piece home other years and this is a church group!!


Your work is beautiful. I too would not be impressed if someone pinched any of them.

I did the topiary center pieces for my daughters wedding breakfast. Having spent hours doing them the night before, I was mortified when I found the groom's mother stole one of them. Nobody asked me. Yes, she is supposed to be a Christian.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous. What talent you have.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Gumblossom said:


> Your work is beautiful. I too would not be impressed if someone pinched any of them.
> 
> I did the topiary center pieces for my daughters wedding breakfast. Having spent hours doing them the night before, I was mortified when I found the groom's mother stole one of them. Nobody asked me. Yes, she is supposed to be a Christian.


I have been to functions where they have taken flowers, plants and the food. The ladies come prepared, plastic carrier bags in their handbags, just tip the food in the bag and back in the handbag it goes!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Abcdef said:


> I have been to functions where they have taken flowers, plants and the food. The ladies come prepared, plastic carrier bags in their handbags, just tip the food in the bag and back in the handbag it goes!!


Never had the plants taken, but the caterers at my DTR's
18th Birthday Party came out to the tables and removed trays of food that had just been placed there. I went into the Kitchen of the Church Hall to find them sitting down feasting on the food that I had paid for. They could see by the look on my face that I wasn't impressed. These were ladies form that church.

I went home and got everything that I could find to put the rest of the food in. When I returned I gathered the rest of the food and said I paid for this. They looked shocked, but never said anything. I instructed the rest of my family to watch the food on the tables and put any left over food in the containers I left with them.

I guess nobody ever stood up to them before and were quite used to getting away with theft. :lol:


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Do you have the pattern


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gumblossom said:


> Never had the plants taken, but the caterers at my DTR's
> 18th Birthday Party came out to the tables and removed trays of food that had just been placed there. I went into the Kitchen of the Church Hall to find them sitting down feasting on the food that I had paid for. They could see by the look on my face that I wasn't impressed. These were ladies form that church.
> 
> I went home and got everything that I could find to put the rest of the food in. When I returned I gathered the rest of the food and said I paid for this. They looked shocked, but never said anything. I instructed the rest of my family to watch the food on the tables and put any left over food in the containers I left with them.
> ...


That is really shabby behaviour.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful..well worth the time and effort that went in to make them..Coutos' to you!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning stunning stunning.love them xxxx


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## knittingmom1 (Feb 22, 2013)

These are so beautiful. My daughter has made the exact same flowers for her wedding. She too said they were a lot of work but it is well worth it to see the beauty.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw these. Where did you learn to do this? And can you teach everyone on Knitting Paradise? LOL


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are beautiful


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! They are sure pretty!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, how beautiful!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice. Is this a paper craft?


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Ab Fab! Can't even imagine how these are made!!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

How beautiful.... I found a few youtube sites on how to make them. Shouldn't be too hard after a bit of practice. But it seems you'll need to make quite a few to form the flower ball. :thumbup:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oxQQHsuVTY


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,they are lovely


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome! Very unique and lovely! I'm sure all the time it took to make them will be rewarded by everyone admiring the flowers! Well done!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Just stunning!


I agree


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh these are wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I just looked up Kusudama and there are very clear instructions on how to make them. It doesn't say what size paper but it looked to be about 4 inches square.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Those are wonderful


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I do a lot of paper folding and your work is exquisite. Very neat. I know the work that goes into them. You are very talented and I know the over all effect must be beautiful.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

rujam said:


> I just looked up Kusudama and there are very clear instructions on how to make them. It doesn't say what size paper but it looked to be about 4 inches square.


For those ones I used 4" sq as I could get 9 squares out of 12"X12" scrapbook paper which I find is a really good weight to use. Yes there are heaps of instructions out there. Of course you can use any size square.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> For those ones I used 4" sq as I could get 9 squares out of 12"X12" scrapbook paper which I find is a really good weight to use. Yes there are heaps of instructions out there. Of course you can use any size square.


Thanks for sharing. Your post opened up a whole world of beautiful flowers made from paper. Your work is beautiful, stunning and everything in between. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunning.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely, well done!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

My jaw literally dropped when I saw those gorgeous flowers! They are exquisite! You did an amazing job with making them. I can understand your being more than happy to be done, but you do beautiful work! The tables will be beautiful and you will have a lasting memory of the event when you take them back home to enjoy.


----------

